# The Acoustic Room, Hamilton, ON.



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

My good friend @Hamstrung and I were at this store yesterday...well worth the visit!
welcome to The Acoustic Room - Quality Acoustic Instruments


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

The Acoustic room is a great music store. I've attended a couple of events there. A Doyle ***** - Godin Clinic and a Martin Guitar clinic. I usually buy my strings there. Haven't yet bought a guitar off of him as I'm pretty much set acoustically. The owner seems like a good guy to deal with. He used to own "Pongettis" in Hamilton many years ago, which was a well known area music store.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

I want my music room to someday look like The Acoustic Room. A very tastefully done guitar shop. 

If you are in Hamilton, stop by. If you are an acoustic player, and you are cause your reading this thread, you won't be disappointed.

I too am set acoustically, but I stop in when in Hamilton visiting my mother in law. It's nice to check out the inventory, try something different, enjoy the ambiance, and buy some strings.

"Hey honey! Let's go visit your mom today!"


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

I bought many an instrument and amps from Pongetti's back in the day. I'm glad to see Mark is still in the business. I'll have take a run cross town and check out the new store. From the website it looks like quite the place.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

+1 it's a really nice place!

lots of great acoustics, great vibe, friendly staff there


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> My good friend @Hamstrung and I were at this store yesterday...well worth the visit!
> welcome to The Acoustic Room - Quality Acoustic Instruments


It just might get a visit from me the next time I visit the area this month or when I come up in May.


----------

